# Please keep kodie's mom and kodie in your thoughts



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Stacy (kodie's mom) just called me. kodie and kelsie were playing and kodie hit his head. he now cant walk right and is hyper-extending his front legs. he falls to the side when he does try to walk. they r running tests to rule out hepatic encephalopathy. but i think this is more of a head trauma. please pray that its an easy fix and he will be back home with his mom soon. stacy is very upset right now sitting in er waiting room.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying hard for them....when are all of these bad things going to stop.....sure has been a rough year so far....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no, 
prayers on the way


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Prayers and hugs.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Kodie and stacy rayer: rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh NO. I'm praying, as I type. Bless you're wee little heart, Kodie. It will be okay. We love you, and Stacy so very much ~ :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers for Kodie rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, no! I will pray for Kodie! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!!! I will keep her and Kodie in my prayers.  :hugging: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh no!!! Praying for sweet Kodie. Please keep us posted as you hear something Dr. Jaimie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh this is so frightening for Stacy.........I am saying prayers for Kodie!!! Our babies are so important to us!!!! Please keep us informed~~God Bless little Kodie!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be praying for Kodie rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:






Joy


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my! :shocked: I do hope there isn't permanent damage. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little Kodie's noggin. I hope he'll return to normal quickly. He's in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No! poor little Kodie! I will be praying like crazy that yes indeed this is an 'easy-fix'! prayers for Stacy as well because I know she must be so frightened! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: oh no...lots of prayers for kodie rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh no! I'll be praying he's okay.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, no! Poor little Kodie :wub: and poor Stacy! I hope this is a temporary thing and not as serious as it seems. Come on, Kodie - we're all
pulling for you!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: for Kodie and Stacy


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh how scary! You just never know what can happen and I worry about just this kind of thing. My prayers are going out! I hope they figure uot what it is fast and that it's an easy fix. Poor baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!! How sad! I'm so sorry to hear this. Please keep us updated!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Praying for little Kodie rayer: I sure hope he's alright.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying like crazy.....Please know we ALL are here for you. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just got off the phone with stacy...he still cant walk but he isnt hpyerextending his front legs ...at least when she saw him which is good. the liver values were normal for him so they ruled out any liver issues causing the neuro signs. stacy stressed to them she thinks he hit his head pretty hard, which i told her to do. he was completely normal til he hit his head. they r treating him with mannitol which decreases any swelling on the brain. it has to be given over 20min and observed for 30min after b/c it causes severe dehydration. then stacy will transport him to the neuro center which is an hour away. i told her about a kitten i saw a few weeks ago very similar case. the kitten couldnt walk or sit up straight. owner never saw it get hit or fall but i found a bruise around its eye so i know it fell. well with mannitol i saved the kittens life...a week later he is 100% normal. looking at that kitten when it came in its chances didnt look good. kodies symptoms dont sound as severe as the kitten so i have hope he will pull though. everyone continue to think of them.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Nooooooooooo    Praying for Kodie.... and also for Stacy. She must be beside herself with worry.
Please be okay Kodie. rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers for Kodie and Stacy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

prayers for this little one -- same thing happened to two of my friends with yorkies  one fell on bed and hit his head and my other friend her husband picked her up in a dog bed and she fell out on her head ;( both were fine but it was touch and go for the first day -- i am so hoping this little one will be ok --things happen so fast it can be scary -- I had my demi in the lookout car seat and i opened door and she jumped out onto asphalt luckily on shoulder not head but scared me to death  you just never know  I will keep praying for this little one - he will be ok


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you Jaimie for the update. I will continue to keep Kodie and her in my prayers.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I sure hope there is an easy fix to this problem. Prayers for Kodie and Stacy. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with Stacy and Kodie for a complete recovery.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh this is very scary!
Sending Positive thoughts and prayers Kodie and Stacy's way!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO! Stacy, I pray our little Kodie is ok......this is too scary....I know you must be absolutely beside yourself with worry. He's been through so much already in his little life, rayer: ...no more words rayer: :grouphug: 
we're here. Let me know if I can do something for you. I can keep Kelsie for a few days if you need me to. Of course Ava will want to play :smstarz: , but she'll be safe with me. I go past Gallaway everyday now.....just let me know.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Prayers for sweet Kodie and Stacy. It's going to be a long night for them both I'm sure. Thanks for the update Jaimie. It does sound hopeful with quick treatment.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, sending rayer: rayer: for poor little Kody.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh no. I will be praying for Kodie :heart:

Hugs goes out ot Stacy and little Kodie :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

rayer: we will continue to keep kodie and stacy in our thoughts .... hope for a complete and QUICK recovery!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I lift up little Kodie to you, I ask Lord that you would be with the specialists and you would show them just what is wrong with this precious little guy. I also ask Lord that you would calm Stacy's nerves and you would bring your peace over her. Lord I ask for a healing of this precious little boy, hold him close and heal him I pray. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Mar 29 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753450


> Heavenly Father, I lift up little Kodie to you, I ask Lord that you would be with the specialists and you would show them just what is wrong with this precious little guy. I also ask Lord that you would calm Stacy's nerves and you would bring your peace over her. Lord I ask for a healing of this precious little boy, hold him close and heal him I pray. In Jesus name I pray. Amen[/B]


 Amen...praying for Kodie and Stacy rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no, I'll be thinking of and praying for Kodie and Stacy. This is so scary. 
rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Maria71 @ Mar 29 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753451


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Mar 29 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753450





> Heavenly Father, I lift up little Kodie to you, I ask Lord that you would be with the specialists and you would show them just what is wrong with this precious little guy. I also ask Lord that you would calm Stacy's nerves and you would bring your peace over her. Lord I ask for a healing of this precious little boy, hold him close and heal him I pray. In Jesus name I pray. Amen[/B]


 Amen...praying for Kodie and Stacy rayer: rayer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Amen

rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Praying for Kodie and Stacy


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I got the text from Jaimie about this while I was at the airport in Houston. I have been thinking about poor Kodie and hoping everything be ok.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear about this.  

I have just said a prayer for Kodie & Stacy and will continue to pray for Kodie's full recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Kodie will be all right. Lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope little Kodie will be alright.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, I hope & pray little Kodie will be ok. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im hoping that kodie is okay and its not anything major!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I keep checking back looking for an update on Kodie. 
I can't stop thinking about this and I pray everything's going to be alright.
:grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh no! Poor little Kodie. I'm praying he will be alright and for Stacy. rayer: :heart: rayer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Praying for Kodie and Stacy.. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

any updates? keep thinking of this little guy


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

We are sending as many thoughts and prayers as we possibly can....

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

keeping Kodie in m rayer: rayer: y prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Had hoped to see a good update this AM ...... praying that this means no news is good news! We'll continue to pary and will check in for an update.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i havent heard ne thing yet from stacy. i know the neuro dr is supposed to look at him today. i will update u if i hear ne thing


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just checking in for an update....I'll check back later today....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I want thanx everyone for their support at this terrible time... i am at a loss for words at this point... :crying: 

I am very thankful for Jaimie as well at this very very difficult time... when you dont have time to go home and google everything the doc is telling you.. its the best feeling in the world to know you can call someone that can help you make decisions.

I am at work waiting for a phone call from the neurology department... they were supposed to be elevating kodie this morning at 6am. This is why I had to transport him last night to this hospital (an 1hr15min away). This is his regular vet office which is good.. so all his records are there. They have all types of specialist on site at this hospital which is good. i think there are some members here that go there as well... Red Bank.

When i dropped kodie off last night.. he was calm and still alert. He neurologically seemed normal. The emergercy vet there did an elevation of him again when we got there... and he said comparing all the notes the doc wrote when i first took him in down where i live... he doesnt have the same symptoms anymore. He said kodie took 2 steps for him... and then just sat there. He didnt see any signs of him moving to the right or left side (being unstable) like he previously has been doing. He also said kodie seemed alittle lethargic or moopy. This makes me concerned... but i'm hoping he is just like that because of the mannitol that was given to him over 2hrs prevously. Kodie was put in ICU over night and they started IV fluids when i left. He will be checked every hour on his neurologic status for any changes throughout the night.

So as of right now... i am awaiting to hear what kodies health is from the time i dropped him off and throughout the night and this morning. I already signed all paperwork if it becomes necessary to do a MRI on him.

I am so upset... my stomach and chest hurt. I never had a dog with any of these types of symptoms before and no nothing about the brain. As some of you know Kodie does have MVD... so i'm alittle more familar with liver issues. They seem to think this is unrelated to MVD. According to Dr center when i took kodie up there years ago... these are NOT the symptoms they told me he could possiblity develop from MVD.

I would like to also let everyone know that kodie's body was elevated... he has 3rd degree Patellar Luxation in both back legs. I was so concerned that his broke his hip or something when he was acting so strange and i could hear all these cracking noises... but they determined he just has Patellar Luxation.

I'm sorry this post is so long... i guess i should have started a new thread... 
i want to thanx everyone again for keeping my little boy kodie in your prayers... i will need all your support in the next few days... i dont know what the future holds for my little boy... and i'm afraid he could be handicap. :crying 2:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Stacy....I am just seeing this thread. You must be beside yourself...I am so sorry. I live literally a mile from Red Bank Animal Hosptial. They are amazing there....that is where I rush my fluffs for any emergencies. Kodie is definitley at one of the best animal hospitals. I am sending mass amount of prayers to your little guy. Please be strong and keep us updated. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and was hoping for a better update. I can't even imagine how hard this must be on you and I'm praying that they find what's wrong with little Kodie and its nothing serious. I was thinking about you when I got up this morning and the first thing I did was check this thread.
Good thoughts and prayers for you both. 
Hugs to that baby.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Mar 30 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753656


> I want thanx everyone for their support at this terrible time... i am at a loss for words at this point... :crying:
> 
> I am very thankful for Jaimie as well at this very very difficult time... when you dont have time to go home and google everything the doc is telling you.. its the best feeling in the world to know you can call someone that can help you make decisions.
> 
> ...



Stacy, I am so sorry.  You are going through one hades of a time. :hugging: You both are in my prayers.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope you get better news today! Prayers and kisses, Sadie and mom


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, I know it's hard for you to, but I'm going to keep a positive outlook for Kodie - I don't want any negative "vibes" to work against him. 

I see him back to normal in a week or so. .....right? :bysmilie: ......RIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry Kodie was hurt. He will get better, stay positive.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Stacy, I will be praying for Kodie's full recovery. [attachment=50522:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, I believe in miracles, I have seen so many, and I believe God has heard our prayers. God sometimes heals quickly and other times it just takes time. I have been praying for little Kodie and will continue, I am also praying for you. I know it's got to be so hard, :bysmilie: try and get rest. :hugging: I'll be watching for updates


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am just now reading this thread. Sending POSITIVE HEALING thoughts your way. Let us know what you find out.... :grouphug: Stacy & Kodie :grouphug:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Stacy, I am also praying for Kodies quick recovery. Will be anxiously awaiting your update.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

He will be ok just keep thinking positive - these little guys are really tough. The mopey feeling is probably because they are sedating him a bit -- my friend had a dog that went into a coma from two drugs being mixed by a dermatologist direction and she is fine today and it was scary for a couple of days but she is 100% now - it is amazing the technology they have today and glad he is in a specialty hospital with a team of excellent doctors that can care for him. I think my friend who lives in new jersey has said excellent things so i will ask her as well -- I believe she sees Dr Greene there.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stacy, it does sound like he is better even through he is mopey........I am praying for him and I am thinking positive!!! I feel for you though because these little wonders are our children!!!! Stay positive and keep us updated when you can!!! Sending love and hugs to you and Kodie!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i talked to stacy after she got the phone call from the neurologist. he is dumbfounded b/c kodie seems 100% normal to him this morning. he read all the dr's notes and cant believe this is the same dog. he gave stacy 3 options to observe today, to take home, or to do MRI make sure not something else going on. they dont think him hitting his head that close to the ground could have caused these symptoms but i know how rough these guys can play and i can see it possible being he was normal before hand. anyways she is having them observe him for the day to see if he developes anymore signs or continues to be normal.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God, isn't that just like God


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's great news!! I'm so glad to hear that Kodie is so much better today :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderful news~~~~I am so happy to hear this!!!! Stacy, take that little baby home!!! ..........and yes to look so delicate, they can play hard at times!!!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am crying tears of happiness right now. :crying 2: :crying 2: 

Thank you Jesus.....


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

YESS!!! This is wonderful news. I'm so happy that Kodie is finally feeling better. Give him lots of hugs and kisses for me :heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

TG!! That's wonderful new and I couldn't be happier for little Kodie. I hope he's fine today and home this evening. That was way to scary!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is such great news!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!... thank you God! :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

That's great news!!!!  I'll continue to keep you and Kodie in my thoughts and prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: I knew it....I knew it....!!!! ....well I was hoping anyway... :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a wonderful new, will continue to keep Kodie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh thank goodness for the great news. I"m so relieved to hear Kodie seems back to normal. I just know he is going to be fine!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: Awesome News!!! :yahoo: :chili:


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Kodie is such a fighter!! Great news!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news!!! I am so happy and Stacy must be so relieved!!! :chili:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Happy news to read this morning!  Praying rayer: for Kodie and Stacy that things keep on going in this positive direction. *


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo for Kodie! Prayers still coming for continued good reports!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear the good news about Kodie. Sure hope he continues to do well. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh we are so happy!!!! Kodie is still in our thoughts and prayers.
Keep posting Dr. Jaimie.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

LOVE...LOVE the good news. Hoping it continues :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Kodie is doing better today! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, how scary this was. Kodie is Sparkey's little role model when it comes to wearing shoes. I'm so glad to see the good news. :thumbsup: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great,I hope Kodie is good to go now & keeps doing well. rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great news those prayers work miracles  



QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Mar 30 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753737


> i talked to stacy after she got the phone call from the neurologist. he is dumbfounded b/c kodie seems 100% normal to him this morning. he read all the dr's notes and cant believe this is the same dog. he gave stacy 3 options to observe today, to take home, or to do MRI make sure not something else going on. they dont think him hitting his head that close to the ground could have caused these symptoms but i know how rough these guys can play and i can see it possible being he was normal before hand. anyways she is having them observe him for the day to see if he developes anymore signs or continues to be normal.[/B]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so glad little Kodie is doing better.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to see this wonderful update!!! Praise God...that is the best news!!! :yahoo: :clap: 

Hugs to you and sweet little Kodie. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great news :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this now... Thank God everything seems to be ok with Kodie. The power of prayers...


----------

